# Small Garden Spaces



## deejaydebi (Mar 20, 2007)

If you've got a small space to garden in or a bad back check out these links:

http://www.squarefootgardening.com/

http://journeytoforever.org/garden_sqft.html

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/sqfoot/

http://www.mnsi.net/~jhlavac/gardening/squarefoot.htm

http://www.farmerbrown.org/sqft.html

http://timssquarefootgarden.com/

http://www.squarefootgardening.co.uk/


----------



## kueh (Mar 20, 2007)

Basically, raised bed gardening.


----------

